# new toys



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

there are some pic


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the 57 has a motor has a motor but needs a carb


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

more


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

so what ya think


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Is this the latest in your tractor collection jbetts? Nice looking iron!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ya they are the 2 deeres are the allis l had for hafe a year


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

James
Are they visible from the street? If someone sees them next to the trash cans they may think it's OK to take them!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

haha good point but they are in the back there is a fence so they can't be seen the trash cans are there because they can't be seen and makes the place look cleaner


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I like that 70. It'll be hard to find a 7 hp Tecumseh for it though.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,
Nice collection you are building there. I'm trying to find out if the VH70 Tec motor was used in anything else to give you a larger area to search, but no luck so far. That 70 will look good restored as will the the others. Working on them should keep you busy and out of harm's way for a while


----------

